# Ich werbe dich! :)



## RuffsR (7. August 2015)

Hallo Hallo ihr Lieben!

 

Kurz gesagt suche ich jemanden denn ich werben kann

 

Stattfinden soll das alles auf der Horden Seite auf dem Server Blackmoore!

 

Was ich biete:

 

Gold für Reiten etc

Accountgebunde Rüstung

Eine Top Gilde 

Sympathie und Spaß 

 

yo hoffe das sagt alles aus 

 

 

RuffsR~~


----------



## fledermausmann (8. August 2015)

ja bitte wirb mich an! ich fang jetzt grad wieder an mit wow hab viel zeit und hart bock ich brauche nur jemanden der mich wirbt und mitspielt meld dich


----------

